# beachlaunch for the big shark



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

they sow a big one off the navarre beach today and yesterday anybody wont to help drag the boat over in navare and ketch his ass


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hey rubber boat! wish I had some time1 Would love to slay and filet him!!! Good luck man!


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

ive got a 10 foot Zodiac.. lets go


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Got a 17ft cape horn you pay for gass and bring bait I can give a ride


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

i would enjoy to get in on this. just let me know


----------

